# NPAPI  support in browser



## balanga (Jun 3, 2019)

I've just connected up a Swann CCTV system to my network and the system runs a web server, but when I connect an NPClient.html page appears through which I need to download a plugin - DvrWebClient.exe. From what I can gather I need to use a browser (or maybe a plugin) which has NPAPI plugin support. 

Any suggestion as to what I can do? I have a nasty feeling that will only be able to access the system using Microsoft's Internet Explorer...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2019)

balanga said:


> From what I can gather I need to use a browser (or maybe a plugin) which has NPAPI plugin support.


Good luck with that. It's been phased out on all major browsers since 2013. 


balanga said:


> I have a nasty feeling that will only be able to access the system using Microsoft's Internet Explorer...


Nope. It got removed with IE 5.5 SP2. 





__





						NPAPI - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## balanga (Jun 3, 2019)

Chrome NPAPI Replacement ... hasn't worked for me yet... will keep trying...


----------

